# Help with Adobe Acrobat



## silence882 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello all,

I was hoping someone might know how to convert a grayscale document to monochrome using Adobe Acrobat. I, for one, have no idea how it could be done.

--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

That sounds like something to do in an image editing program like Photoshop. But did you try Acrobat Help?


----------



## Stephan (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Steve

Sounds like you've got a document that was scanned directly to a PDF file. If it was you that did it then the easiest option would really be to rescan making sure your scan settings are changed to monochrome or text document. If it wasn't, then the best option you have will be to treat the PDF file as an image and run an OCR program through it to convert it to a document. Format it and paginate the way you like and then run it back through a PDF maker. Bit roundabout but any other way is probably gonna leave you frustrated as all get out.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Stephan:
I do alot of image enhancement to old drawings. You have to be careful in reducing the image to two color and you can lose alot of fine details.

You can export the pdf file into tif format and use a program like paint shop pro to reduce it to two colors.

Any question just PM me

Paphman910


----------



## silence882 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips, guys. I think exporting it to image files is the way to go, but I don't have any programs that will convert grayscale to monochrome. It's mostly text, so hopefully I won't lose much in the conversion.

Anyone know of a commonly available program that can do that conversion?

--Stephen


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 13, 2006)

Paint Shop Pro can do it easily.

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2006)

With Photoshop, a grayscale image can be turned into a "bitmap" -- which is what I think you are calling monochrome. An RGB or CYMK image first has to be changed into grayscale. Those commands are under Image>Mode>

Photoshop Elements has this feature also, and is much cheaper than it's Big Brother. I don't think it has the capability to do CYMK which is why desktop publishers use Photoshop.


----------

